# Homesteading Today Forum 'Tricks'



## steader (Dec 1, 2006)

If this has already been posted please accept my apologies. Having used vBulletin on a couple of different forums I frequent it seemed that throwing out a few tricks (or you could call them lesser known features) to make people's browsing experience a little more smooth would be helpful. Please add your tips as well.

My Tip o' the Day is getting all daily posts on the site but excluding forums that I don't have an interest in. Just use the URL provided below and replace with the number of the forum(s) you aren't interesting in. You get the number by selecting the forum from the home page and pulling the number from the f= portion of the URL in your browser. For example if you click Homesteading Questions you will see the following URL in your browser http://homesteadingtoday.com/forumdisplay.php?f=*9*. So 9 would be the number you'd use in the exclude portion.


> http://homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?do=getdaily&exclude=12,14,18,20,27,29,51,53,72,73,77
> 12 = Country Singletree
> 14 = Raising Rabbits for Profit
> 18 = Computer Questions
> ...


----------

